# What do Reflex and Restricted mean for Burton bindings?



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Reflex is more to do with the baseplate, supposed to provide a better flex than normal disc bindings. The restricted part, is that apparently only certain Burton dealers can sell them. I think for the Cartels, it is just a bigger asymmetric strap.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

kusanagi said:


> For instance,
> 
> Cartel REflex
> Cartel Restricted
> ...


restricted products are only available in some stores, they usually have a different colour scheme and maybe some additional features, e.g upgraded ankle or toe strap on some models. 

Reflex is burton's technology for non-EST boards that allows the binding to flex left and right. It's like their hinge tech that is on some of their EST bindings.

If you have a channel board you should buy and EST binding, that is the binding that is supposed to go with the board.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Lamps said:


> restricted products are only available in some stores, they usually have a different colour scheme and maybe some additional features, e.g upgraded ankle or toe strap on some models.
> 
> Reflex is burton's technology for non-EST boards that allows the binding to flex left and right. It's like their hinge tech that is on some of their EST bindings.
> 
> If you have a channel board you should buy and EST binding, that is the binding that is supposed to go with the board.


That is not not 100% true the Living Hinge is build into the disk along with removing material from the binding base giving you the reFlex binding. I think you are thinking of the Living Hinge for the hi-back that Burton uses on both EST and reFlex. The EST having the attaching points on the outside of the bindings means they have no base material and you can have more feel and lack of a better word collapse of the binding when you push down that reFlex also has just not as much. Now Burton released THE HINGE in some of its line this year or last year cant remember, that allows you to flex left and right or roll of your foot for better ollies. Hope this helps or maybe I totally lost everyone on this.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

readimag said:


> That is not not 100% true the Living Hinge is build into the disk along with removing material from the binding base giving you the reFlex binding. I think you are thinking of the Living Hinge for the hi-back that Burton uses on both EST and reFlex. The EST having the attaching points on the outside of the bindings means they have no base material and you can have more feel and lack of a better word collapse of the binding when you push down that reFlex also has just not as much. Now Burton released THE HINGE in some of its line this year or last year cant remember, that allows you to flex left and right or roll of your foot for better ollies. Hope this helps or maybe I totally lost everyone on this.


no, i meant the hinge, which increases flex left to right on some EST bindings, which is similar the reFlex tech, which is on non EST bindings. ReFlex discs have a ridge down the middle so they can flex with the board.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Lamps said:


> restricted products are only available in some stores, they usually have a different colour scheme and maybe some additional features, e.g upgraded ankle or toe strap on some models.
> 
> Reflex is burton's technology for non-EST boards that allows the binding to flex left and right. It's like their hinge tech that is on some of their EST bindings.
> 
> If you have a channel board you should buy and EST binding, that is the binding that is supposed to go with the board.


Burton Diode Re:Flex Binding - YouTube
0"35
the base plates are compatible with channel boards...is he wrong or sth?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> Burton Diode Re:Flex Binding - YouTube
> 0"35
> the base plates are compatible with channel boards...is he wrong or sth?


Pretty much any binding works with Burton ICS/channel boards. The problem is the other way around - EST/channel board bindings work pretty much only with ICS/channel boards, not with anything else.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Pretty much any binding works with Burton ICS/channel boards. The problem is the other way around - EST/channel board bindings work pretty much only with ICS/channel boards, not with anything else.


and reflex binding give more flex as it allows the base plate to flex together with the snowboard, in contrast EST ones only provide normal amount of flex?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> and reflex binding give more flex as it allows the base plate to flex together with the snowboard, in contrast EST ones only provide normal amount of flex?


No. EST bindings give the most flex, RE:flex a bit less (but still more than the traditional disk type).


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

kusanagi said:


> Burton Diode Re:Flex Binding - YouTube
> 0"35
> the base plates are compatible with channel boards...is he wrong or sth?


No, he is saying the same thing that all of us have been telling you - (pretty much) all bindings (including Re:Flex ones) can go on the channel. They just will not allow for as much board flex as channel-specific EST bindings.


----------



## blz1 (Oct 15, 2012)

RE:flex bindings will work with any board (4 bolt, 3d and ics systems)
The EST bindings are only compatible with the ICS (channel) system.

burton claims the est/ICS is the best system


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

hinge est's are slightly more flexy than reflex, but not enough to bother imo. Reflex bindings work on all boards = win, plus they're cheaper = double win


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Supra said:


> hinge est's are slightly more flexy than reflex, but not enough to bother imo. Reflex bindings work on all boards = win, plus they're cheaper = double win


While you can put a reflex binding on a channel board the best choice is an est binding, that's what they are designed for.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL. yeah whatever.
Have you ridden both? I have and the difference is negligible


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Supes rides better than you.

Fact.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

:laugh:
Hey, Phony! Fancy meeting you here! :laugh:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Supes has a fanboy. 

Fact. 

Anyways, channel boards go best with EST bindings, don't mislead the OP


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Lamps said:


> Supes has a fanboy.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Anyways, channel boards go best with EST bindings, don't mislead the OP


What exactly makes channel boards best with EST bindings? Reflex, Unions with channel disc and whatever else is out there that's compatible works just as well.
To take Unions as an example, it's like saying contacts are better than forces, just because the base flexes more. 
That's all EST bindings baseplates do: flex a small amount more than reflex. On a scale of 1 to 10, since est flex the most out there, I'd give them a 10 (on flex, not on how good they are), and I'd give reflex a 9.5.
In real world riding, there is little difference.
So, why give the OP the wrong idea and force him to get locked into one company?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Supra said:


> What exactly makes channel boards best with EST bindings? Reflex, Unions with channel disc and whatever else is out there that's compatible works just as well.
> To take Unions as an example, it's like saying contacts are better than forces, just because the base flexes more.
> That's all EST bindings baseplates do: flex a small amount more than reflex. On a scale of 1 to 10, since est flex the most out there, I'd give them a 10 (on flex, not on how good they are), and I'd give reflex a 9.5.
> In real world riding, there is little difference.
> So, why give the OP the wrong idea and force him to get locked into one company?


Two advantages, in order:

1). The guy's new, the easy adjustment will be very handy for him as he figures out his stance. 

2). Minor benefit from design and flex perspective


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Original Poster, please listen to Supra, he knows what the fuck he's talking about and (not to embarrass him), if it means anything to you has footage of him shredding his motherfucking face off.


----------

